# Warum machen sich Telekom und 1&1 so fertig?



## Knogle (7. September 2015)

Moin

Jeder kennt wohl die Werbung von 1&1 wo es um die Verleihung fuer den Netzanbieter mit dem besten Netz geht, und dort dann so ein Mann mit Telekom Muetze aufsteht, die Verleihung jedoch an 1&1 geht

Nun gibts ne neue Telekom Werbung, wo Kinder an einer Klippe stehen, und kein Netz haben, und eine Person fragt: "Welches Netz?" die andere anwortet "1&1"

Ist ja offensichtlich das das ein Konter von Telekom war^^ warum machen die das, und ist das ueberhaupt so erlaubt? 

MfG


----------



## fxler (7. September 2015)

Weil das genau das hervorruft, was bei dir passiert.
Über solche Werbung macht sich der Mensch noch Gedanken, denn diese 0815 Laier behält keiner mehr in Kopf.
Du postet es sogar in einem relativ großem Forum, und machst somit für die noch mehr Promo.
Am Ende geht es einfach nur darum in aller Munde zu sein.


----------



## -Moof- (7. September 2015)

hi
 ist schon traurig das die t-kom jetzt Kids benutzen muss, incl Notfall-Ruf-Funktion mit Netz-Empfang-Situation in den Bergen??!! 
was hat das nochmal mit DSL zu tun???
finde ich ziemlich Lame als Konterversuch von der T-Kom...
aber anderes ist von der Drossel-Kom nicht zu erwarten...

gruß -Moof-


----------



## Soulsnap (7. September 2015)

Gegenseitige Werbung. Telekom und 1u1 sind streng genommen ein Laden.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (7. September 2015)

Zumal 1&1 m.W.n. kein eigenes Netz hat und entsprechend weitestgehend die Leitungen der Telekom nutzen wird.


----------



## Combi (7. September 2015)

das nennt sich vergleichende werbung.
is schon länger erlaubt,aber wenige machen es.
wie der japanische neue kleinwagen.
"der hat ein kofferraumvolumen,da kann der neue golf einpacken!"

ich finds gut,endlich mal werbung,die man nicht sofort stumm schaltet


----------



## yingtao (7. September 2015)

Werbung wo man Konkurrenten durch den Dreck zieht ist seit ein paar Jahren auch in Deutschland erlaubt, jedoch darf man es nicht übertreiben. Zuvor war es lange verboten, da es als unlauterer Wettbewerb galt. Als erster hatte es damals so ein Spülmaschinentab Hersteller gemacht was bei den Kunden aber nicht so gut ankam. Ansonsten fällt mir nur die Werbung von 1&1 ein und eine Plakatkampagne von Mercedes und BMW.

Das ganze ist einfach ein aggressiveres Marketing nach US Vorbild wo es ganz normal ist das man seinen Konkurrenten in der Werbung fertig macht (bekanntestes Beispiel ist der Krieg zwischen Coca Cola und Pepsi). Die Werbung der Telekom habe ich noch nicht gesehen, der Spot vom Spülmaschinentab Hersteller damals war eigentlich harmlos (ganz normale Werbung wo dann einfach die andere Marke genannt wurde) und die Plakatkampagne  zwischen BMW und Mercedes war eigentlich ganz witzig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> das nennt sich vergleichende werbung.
> is schon länger erlaubt,aber wenige machen es.
> wie der japanische neue kleinwagen.
> "der hat ein kofferraumvolumen,da kann der neue golf einpacken!"
> ...



Genau, vergleichende Werbung ist das Salz in dem öden Werbekrieg. Wer will denn immer Werbung ala Dr. Pest, Fessdienuss usw. sehen. Auch schön war die Werbung von Ford bis die Tierschützer heulten.


----------

